# Painting Services



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anybody here know of a good quality company that does great custom painting for most scales at reasonable prices and in a reasonable amount of time?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.blakedtatar.com/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like that guy does very nice work, Shay ... good tip. Have you used him yourself?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've known him online for a bit though we've been out of touch for awhile. I've seen his work for others but haven't used him yet myself, though I've been pondering sending my 18 ton Shay model...just to have a bit of his work in my yard.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a guy that gets some really good press over in the OGR forum, I'm considering trying him out on a project that requires matching paint colors.

http://jeffscustomtrainpainting.com/


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Tyco Man, you have a PM...


----------



## babyangel82 (Feb 16, 2012)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Does anybody here know of a good quality company that does great custom painting for most scales at reasonable prices and in a reasonable amount of time?




I done my Painting Service for my 5room flat last month.
They gave me a affordable quote and im happy with their painting skills.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

notice, painting of scale models is discussed here.


----------

